# Analog parametric?



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Anybody still using one of these? What unit is it.......:help:

Thanx
Bill.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I built one from a design in an electronics mag about 17 years ago. :nerd:

It still works but drivers are a lot better today and there are other options.

-Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you're talking about an analog parametric equalizer, there certainly some people who use them for their home theaters. Not many manufacturers still make them, but some good legacy models came from Rane, White Instruments, Klark Teknik, Ashly, and Symetrix to name a few. Most of these can be ebay'd fairly cheap these days.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

